# Do you love animals more than people



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/elainawahl/reindeer-are-better-than-people#.ell0kXnYr
People cant really ever make me smile.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Nope

I do like animals when I get to know an individual animal. But I dont just love all animals. They have their own individual temperaments just like people in that regard. (Just like I dont just love all people). 

Anyways if it came down to saving an elderly, disabled person, or child/baby over an animal, well I am picking the person.(Able bodied people dont count they can save their own ass) I know I know I wont make the next Sarah McLachlan animal lovers club roster (darn). What a bitch I am for saving humans first.

But in seriousness because I know my humor sounds crass. Hope your distinguishing my sour humor. Eh my NF animal thumper friends ask me frequent why I dont get a pet and try dragging me to the humane society. It seriously makes me want to snap. I work in health care, I caregive, for people, and I am a full time single mother. These girls are single ladies with no s/o, children, and desk jobs, of course an animal fulfills them. I only have so much energy to expend in my case I chose people evidentally. I just find them slightly patronizing bugging me about going to the humane society to do what they deem good will (bitch I just mopped up some blood today after aiding in a dying persons walk to the bathroom, I think I met my quota on good will, you just dont hear about it because I dont shove it down your throat and patronize you about good will, its seriously in these girls case a cheap way to inflate their own self importance, I dont actually expose anything I am thinking about what I deal with in hospice as it would cheapen its meaning I just sit there and listen and think, wow holy fuck do you feel important and meaningful yet in life, good stop patronizing me about adopting a pet). And then I think do they have a take a friend to work day, pretty sure they would be balling by an hour in on a death day. 

Btw everyone should love what they love, just maybe not patronize other people for wanting to all adopt a pet too. 
(None of this was directed directly at OP all a generalized)
Anyways animal loving is great if the person has the time and devotion and passion to love their house mate. Its also great if they dont exploit it as an entire identity and patronize people with it (hey its a fad of too many people now a days.)

Totally love this dude.... Think he is hilarious....But this is actually one of his serious videos


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

No, I don't. I care very much for animals and respect their will to live - that's why I'm a vegan - but I prefer people over animals.


----------



## bluevelvet (Jan 13, 2016)

I love animals more than people because I know it is unconditional. With people, you always expect something in return. Even a mother's love is selfish.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

No, I love them the same.

I do have tremendous issues with people who think people are worth sooooooo much more than animals. I think that is a moral failure. But there are a ton of issues surrounding valuation and worthiness that people in general simply do not have the right ideas about. It amounts mostly to own group preference and greed.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

bluevelvet said:


> I love animals more than people because I know it is unconditional. With people, you always expect something in return. Even a mother's love is selfish.


This is completely delusional. Animals are EXACTLY the same as people. They have the same breadth of attitudes and motivations. 

This quote 'Animals are such agreeable friends - they ask no questions; they pass no criticisms.' - George Eliot is crazy.

Clearly, this person has never dealt with animals. My border collie, and I love that little fucker, is an angel and a demon. He complains, he tricks, he plans, and his lovey dovey actions are conditional as hell.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

Yes, i do. It is just that i feel more comfortable around animals, and it is good knowing that they are much more loyal then people and that they won't lie to you.


----------



## bluevelvet (Jan 13, 2016)

series0 said:


> This is completely delusional. Animals are EXACTLY the same as people. They have the same breadth of attitudes and motivations.
> 
> This quote 'Animals are such agreeable friends - they ask no questions; they pass no criticisms.' - George Eliot is crazy.
> 
> Clearly, this person has never dealt with animals. My border collie, and I love that little fucker, is an angel and a demon. He complains, he tricks, he plans, and his lovey dovey actions are conditional as hell.


I didn't mean the love they give me but the love I give to them. That's unconditional. At least less selfish than the love I give to people. It's a personal feeling, I don't expect you to understand me.

(I have 2 cats.)


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I respect animals more than I respect some people, especially my pets:kitteh:


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/elainawahl/reindeer-are-better-than-people#.ell0kXnYr
> People cant really ever make me smile.


People tend to love one of 3 things:

1 - the Earth

2 - people

3 - animals.

In my case it is animals.

I love the Earth too, but not as much as animals on it.

People are dangerous, as I have found.

One of them loved me for a while but then she tried to kill me.

Fortunately it was easy for me to get the gun away from her.

Another time two people took our entire subway car hostage while they beat the crap out of some Joe Blow for whatever reason then got away and the police never caught them.

Animals do not commit crimes. Only people do that.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I respect animals more than I respect some people, especially my pets:kitteh:


Me too.

I love my cat.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

No, definitely not.
I find animals cute, I like them, they have feelings in their own way and we shouldn't hurt them for no reason, but comparing them to humans is wrong, they can't replace humans. Love is not meant to be unconditional like that.
Of course you'd feel more comfortable around animals, they ask for nothing.
If you feel more comfortable around animals then you should work on feeling comfortable around humans, if you like how they are loyal and not demanding then you should make people be more loyal to you and give before they have to ask, nothing else truly works.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

It's easy to understand a slave.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes, I like animals more than I like people. 

I love a few people, but not people in general. On the contrary, I love animals in general. In my mind, dogs rank higher than almost any person I know. I fucking love dogs. But the same goes for all animals, really.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> No, definitely not.
> I find animals cute, I like them, they have feelings in their own way and we shouldn't hurt them for no reason, but comparing them to humans is wrong, they can't replace humans. Love is not meant to be unconditional like that.
> Of course you'd feel more comfortable around animals, they ask for nothing.
> If you feel more comfortable around animals then you should work on feeling comfortable around humans, if you like how they are loyal and not demanding then you should make people be more loyal to you and give before they have to ask, nothing else truly works.


You see no one can be comfortable around humans since humans are very indirect. They say one thing and they do another. So you always have to be on, and ready to stab, kill, betray a friend or a family member. The sad fact about life is humans are not safe and they will never be. They are also very good at deceiving. Now not only does this deceit effect you but its effecting the people around you. So you have to try to control the situation, the person you who is playing you and the others, and try not to get destroyed. With animals, they tend to give away what they are trying to do in body language alone. So animals are far more direct. You cant expect someone to be comfortable around humans since that would require you remain ignorant, and some people dont like being sheep for the slaughter. Its very cruel to ask that of people. Sheep can not defend themselves. If you tell people to remain sheep you must defend those sheep. Are you willing to defend the sheep of the world? One can not demand ignorance without taking responsibility for it.

How many wives and husbands killed by their spouse? How many people in domestic abuse cases with their lovers? How many children taken since they were abused by mom and dad? See these are suppose to be the people close to you, yet they are no less of a threat than the outside world. You want people to pretend that this is not true, this is a fact of life though. Everyone you ever meet is a threat to you. A dog is simply a dog. If a dog is going to bite you, he will bite you. Yet he wont spread a rumor and 2 weeks later have you FIRED.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Amaranthine said:


> No, definitely not.
> I find animals cute, I like them, they have feelings in their own way and we shouldn't hurt them for no reason, but comparing them to humans is wrong, they can't replace humans. Love is not meant to be unconditional like that.
> Of course you'd feel more comfortable around animals, they ask for nothing.
> If you feel more comfortable around animals then you should work on feeling comfortable around humans, if you like how they are loyal and not demanding then you should make people be more loyal to you and give before they have to ask, nothing else truly works.


Nice avatar photo !!

Is that really you ?!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

People around us are usually exposed to harmless animal slaves that know nothing other than mindless compassion, playtime and graham cracker flavored food stuffs. They aren't exposed to the daily slaughter, viciousness and heartlessness that naturally born animals have. Those animals, I don't love. I wouldn't exterminate them, but I wouldn't protect one from, maybe a little forest fire here or there.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> People around us are usually exposed to harmless animal slaves that know nothing other than mindless compassion, playtime and graham cracker flavored food stuffs. They aren't exposed to the daily slaughter, viciousness and heartlessness that naturally born animals have. Those animals, I don't love. I wouldn't exterminate them, but I wouldn't protect one from, maybe a little forest fire here or there.


You should see my cat when he is stalking a bird or squirrel !!

He is really good at it.

Very focused !!

He goes all the way too -- kills and eats it.

Then he saves half of it for me and brings it home and set it at my feet then he meows!

He is a very loving kitty.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, to be honest. I generally love non-human animals more than I love human beings. I'm not proud of that. I don't think their happiness should be given more or less consideration but I feel more affection for them and I'm even just more interested in and curious about them (I love watching Canadian geese fly in formation and reading about how animals from different species see and perceive the world. I want to know what it's like to be inside of their minds) . One thing that appeals to me about agent-neutral hedonistic consequentialism is that, aside from the view that regards sentience itself as inherently valuable, it's the only ethical position that can logically defend the idea of animal equality without 'anthropomorphism' and applies to those animals who are probably not self-aware (I'm sure most vegans/pro-A.R people won't accept that but it remains factually true). I love some non-human animals more than others (ie. specific individuals over strangers, mammals and birds over insects etc.) and I'll admit that I'm sometimes 'creeped out' by some insects (like the 'furry' million legged centipedes) but I love or 'like' or have some positive feeling toward all of them without exception, while the death of an ant wouldn't bother me as much as the death of a cat or dog would, the idea of any one of them being in pain does and I do feel respect for all of them. Human beings are completely mysterious to me, I don't understand them, they sometimes frustrate and anger me, I sometimes find them obnoxious, I rarely trust them and I don't feel comfortable around them. Human beings are just a threat in a way (social/psychological) that even violent non-human animals are not. My cat would get extremely anxious, aggressive and insecure when another cat showed up at my house (she was fine with them outside of my house but cats tend to be very territorial and having their area encroached upon by another cat can be extremely stressful for them) but only with other cats. I read somewhere that the greatest competition exists within species.

Chimpanzees are very 'human like' to me (or alternatively we're very 'chimpanzee like'). I'm cool with them, even the insane ones, but I think I could understand resenting them the way you might resent another human, they seem capable of very human like cruelty. I think those animals who have demonstrated self-awareness do have some moral accountability but I still generally 'prefer' them to humans.


----------



## gracie1030 (Jun 15, 2014)

It's a different kind of love.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> What?[/
> 
> {Ignored}. I don't have to elaborate. So I won't repeat myself.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Passion in the Desert.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> MisterPerfect said:
> 
> 
> > What?[/
> ...


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

> Yes but cats also descend from large predators and will eat you if you die.


Why do you think that domestic cats would eat a human being, especially one they loved? I vaguely remember this on an episode of CSI. Most of them (if any) won't even eat the rodents and birds they kill, they're conditioned to view what they've been given by humans as food which is part of their being 'domesticated' or dependent on us so I can't imagine one eating road kill of any species, even the remains of someone they didn't love. If there is some evidence of cats, or at least some cats, eating humans I'm open to that but it sounds like anti-cat propaganda to me. Eating someone when they're already dead doesn't hurt them. I wouldn't expect non-human animals to think like humans do.



> Well I do still see them as animals, much as I may care for the few the that are a part of my family. My dog has dragged up everything from seriously decomposed roadkill to human body parts (how's that for disturbing?) My cat cruelly torments small rodents if I let him outside. He's even flung them against my back door, leaving marks where it was obvious what they were from. They do foul things that well adjusted people do not do out of respect for life. Its not their fault bt they are not people nor can I love them as such.




They can't be held morally accountable for their behavior. They're not moral or immoral because they don't make rational choices. If I'm wrong it wouldn't change how I felt about them, as much I wish that they weren't predators. Do you feel the same way about human infants under 1.5/2 years old? Do you love your children for their morality and virtue?


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Ubuntu said:


> They can't be held morally accountable for their behavior. They're not moral or immoral because they don't make rational choices. If I'm wrong it wouldn't change how I felt about them, as much I wish that they weren't predators. Do you feel the same way about human infants under 1.5/2 years old? Do you love your children for their morality and virtue?[/COLOR]


I don't expect animals to be moral any more than human babies. There is a big difference between children and animals though. You can't teach a cat that tormenting their kill is wrong nor a dog that stealing food from the baby's plate is immoral.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Well animals are flufflier than humans. 

But no, humans and animals are both animals, it's just the former is more intelligent, therefore capable of corresponding and interacting with more complex feelings and thoughts. Many people idealize animals, but then they might not have seen how aggressive koalas can be, how male lions or sea lions kills females' offsprings so that they can have their own with them or just out of sexual frustration, they didn't see hamster moms eating non viable babies nor moms abandoning weak babies. And so on. Animals are capable of cruelty and all too, sometimes out of lack of intelligence to differenciate what's wrong and the instinct leads them.

And then an animal can never provide a more complex interaction when it comes to emotions and thoughts. They are great companions, but not equal in terms of mental capacity.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

95134hks said:


> I value the lives of my pets the same as humans.


So let's say your pet and your best friends 3 years daughter life was on the line ( put to sleep that's all nothing painful) which life would you save ? ( there's no wrong answer here - I'm just curious ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

In general, yeah, unless they try to hurt me.
Its because they cant have stupid views and cant judge you like a person can and theyre just innocent.
Though i can love certain people deeply like i cant with animals.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I think it's stupid when people value animals far more than human life, to the point where they'd rather have all humans disappear, just to save a few species. First, they probably wouldn't even appreciate/understand the gesture, and second, if you think they'd do the same for us, you're sadly mistaken. 

It seems egotistical, in a way: *I* like these living creatures more, so they should be elevated to this status. Not a balanced view at all, extremely biased, idealistic, etc. Not that I'm against conservation efforts; quite the contrary! I have a respect for them, since obviously, they have their role, but don't go around thinking I have some sixth sense, and can be one of them.

I'm not particularly close to any human or non-human animal, so maybe that's why my views seem so aloof.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> ParetoCaretheStare said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

AddictiveMuse said:


> It's a different love. Love is immeasurable, it's unable to be put on a linear scale from 0 to 10. It just don't work that way! If it is really love anyway.
> 
> I tend to like animals more because they aren't wired to think beyond survival thus they can't hurt you unless they feel threatened unlike humans; we always want more. I also just really love animals by nature.
> 
> It's two different things. Now one question, why is this on the psychology sub forum?


Good analysis !!

Animals are innocent because they cannot plot or conspire.

Agreed.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I think it's stupid when people value animals far more than human life, to the point where they'd rather have all humans disappear, just to save a few species. First, they probably wouldn't even appreciate/understand the gesture, and second, if you think they'd do the same for us, you're sadly mistaken.
> 
> It seems egotistical, in a way: *I* like these living creatures more, so they should be elevated to this status. Not a balanced view at all, extremely biased, idealistic, etc. Not that I'm against conservation efforts; quite the contrary! I have a respect for them, since obviously, they have their role, but don't go around thinking I have some sixth sense, and can be one of them.
> 
> I'm not particularly close to any human or non-human animal, so maybe that's why my views seem so aloof.


And I think it is foolishness (call it stupid too) when people value human life more than animals' lives.

There needs to be some kind of judicious sharing of the planet.

Whatever God, according to Aquinas' 5 proofs of God, placed us all here must have also expected us to be judicious and not wasteful nor cruel.

Do you have any logical arguments against that supposition?

I don't think anybody is very interested in your aloofness. Aloofness does not persuade anybody.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

gracie1030 said:


> It's a different kind of love.


That word in the English language has always caused a lot of confusion.

The Greeks have 3 words for it --

- friendly love

- romantic love

- parental love.

For me loving animals is parental.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> So let's say your pet and your best friends 3 years daughter life was on the line ( put to sleep that's all nothing painful) which life would you save ? ( there's no wrong answer here - I'm just curious )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would try to save them all. No reason to prioritize. You could just as easily have framed the question about my neighbors' two children.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> The ones you mention are utilitarian and for survival; hence the first need. Tasty burgers and fun strippers are hedonistic. Loving an animal is not necessary, either, but I wouldn't tell anybody they shouldn't.


Actually my loving loyal friendly cat has changed my whole view about skanks.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> This is a supremely interesting thread. I miss my cat. The evil people who neutered him have forced me to protect him in the loving arms of wonderful people whom I respect and trust from years of analysis, trial, and testing of their unconditional love.


Neutering is good for pets because giving birth is a huge strain on them.

Looks like you need a new kitten is all.

I recued 30 feral kittens and gave them to the local Humane Society.

The HS has lots of kittens so you should go get one from there and you'll be happy.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

95134hks said:


> And I think it is foolishness (call it stupid too) when people value human life more than animals' lives.
> 
> There needs to be some kind of judicious sharing of the planet.
> 
> ...


How so? Wouldn't most of us be deeply affected if say, half the world's population suddenly vanished? Plus, I'd say more people have close relationships with another human being, whether it be partner, family member, friend, including those who have pets or love animals. 

And while you can blame most of the world's extinctions down to human activity, humans are also the ones behind preservation efforts, and many species would have gone the way of the dodo ages ago, if it weren't for habitats. Yeah, you can say I feel some sense of belonging to a larger "tribe", whether for good or bad. A cat isn't going to inspire me with quotes, challenge me to become a better citizen, or become my soul mate.

Non-human animals are limited in their capacity, and while some relationships between the two can grow very strong, they're inherently different, at the end of the day. I'd say it's dangerous to try and replace one with the other. I don't believe one is superior, but both have their places. Unfortunately, some people are too delusional to see that (probably jaded from negative experiences with people).


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

WamphyriThrall said:


> How so? Wouldn't most of us be deeply affected if say, half the world's population suddenly vanished? Plus, I'd say more people have close relationships with another human being, whether it be partner, family member, friend, including those who have pets or love animals.
> 
> And while you can blame most of the world's extinctions down to human activity, humans are also the ones behind preservation efforts, and many species would have gone the way of the dodo ages ago, if it weren't for habitats. Yeah, you can say I feel some sense of belonging to a larger "tribe", whether for good or bad. A cat isn't going to inspire me with quotes, challenge me to become a better citizen, or become my soul mate.
> 
> Non-human animals are limited in their capacity, and while some relationships between the two can grow very strong, they're inherently different, at the end of the day. I'd say it's dangerous to try and replace one with the other. I don't believe one is superior, but both have their places. Unfortunately, some people are too delusional to see that (probably jaded from negative experiences with people).


Half of the world's human population is likely to vanish by starvation the next time we have a global crisis.

So you should get very used to that possibility and store food, water, and ammo so you can make it past 6 months, which is about how long it takes for half to die off.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

No, I don't as animals are, no matter which way you look at it, lesser beings than humans on average. Does that mean that I love Kim Jong Un more than my dog, no of course not! Also I do care about animals and their feelings as I am a vegetarian who is disgusted by the slaughter of billions of innocent beings for the enjoyment and pleasure of others' stomachs. However in general I love people more as people are able to actually engage you in full conversations unlike my dog which can only nudge or bark to communicate with me. Also it is undeniable that animals have more primitive consciousnesses than that of a human being, or else we might being locked in zoos by elephants as opposed to the other way around.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

ai.tran.75 said:


> So let's say your pet and your best friends 3 years daughter life was on the line ( put to sleep that's all nothing painful) which life would you save ? ( there's no wrong answer here - I'm just curious )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be more interesting if you had said a random stranger, rather than your friend's daughter. The answer is going to be obvious.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Absolutely not. Of course I can be fond of an animal and I am against torturing slaughter animals :ssad: (however I eat meat and I don't feel guilty about it), but I will always put humans first.


----------



## Sparkling (Jul 12, 2013)

Animals seem to be a convenient outlet for affection when there isn't any person that you can direct these emotions to. That has specific utilitarian function.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I just love them in a different way. I like them for the very same reasons I don't care for other people...

I think I actually preferred them to people at one point in time, as I at least found adults to be somewhat vulgar, obnoxious, loud and crass. I used to have a strange affinity for animals. Even ones that generally did not like people that much, I managed to gain their trust from somehow.

I always sort of wanted to one day have an animal farm of some kind, which is probably kind of weird; or even just doing some kind of a job where I get to interact or deal with them. I just have always seemed to enjoy their company more so, and have found them interesting. Like maybe wildlife conservation, or something like that(free teh whales) I didn't really get along with anyone until I started talking more frequently (or I just finally accepted the fact. Why don't any of the other guys like me!?) to girls, then I was like "wow, I get along with them so much better, weird. Oh well, I guess I'll just go with it." 

Now I'm not really sure.

I still don't really get along with most people very well.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

I like dogs more than I like men that's for sure.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Actually, come to think of it, I think I sort of half wished I could be Mogli from the Jungle Book or something. 

(in lieu of just seeing the new trailer, it looks kind of weird) 








awwwww~








Oh no, stay away Mogli!

But then ever after I read about old Victorian age England and everything else; I felt a deep schism with post industrial society.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

There are so many problems in the world today and I think this one is no different. I love animals and people both. 

Still there is cruelty to animals and there is overpopulation. 

So we can get busy and solve these issues together. Let's kill and eat all the bad animals and bad people. 
_
"I know we've had our differences Tormund, but just one time, before you die, you really ought to try ... Crow" - _Magnar of the Thenns.

Cows are bad right? They have some carbon on their feet. Lots of it in their poo. And they seem to hate chikens. That's a hate crime. I recommend killing and eating those cattle. I do it often. I wonder what southern fried bigot taste like? 

(This is humor people)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

AlanMonTap said:


> It would be more interesting if you had said a random stranger, rather than your friend's daughter. The answer is going to be obvious.


 my curiosity was on the importance of roles and relationships more than human vs animal- she stated many times that she sees no difference between human and animals already so I trust her words on that. I wasn't doubting her when I asked the question


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

If the question is whether I prefer humanity or animals, I say animals. If it's whether I actually feel love towards all animals or all humans, I would say neither because that's just silly. You can't expect me to love animals or people I don't know. I'm not mother Theresa.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Prada said:


> If the question is whether I prefer humanity or animals, I say animals. If it's whether I actually feel love towards all animals or all humans, I would say neither because that's just silly. You can't expect me to love animals or people I don't know. I'm not mother Theresa.


No one expects you to love them, but it's only fair that we care for humans and animals as a whole whether we know them or not. Eg: kid has leukemia, kid needs money for transplant, you don't know kid, you have to not be indifferent to said kid ( that would be both beneficial to you and the kid - you'll get satisfaction from helping the kid/good rep if you're a well known person etc and the kid won't die).


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Even though both are needed in this world, animals give me less drama. So thats that for me. Can't stand drama.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> No one expects you to love them, but it's only fair that we care for humans and animals as a whole whether we know them or not.


I disagree because I see no point in that. How can you care for someone/something you don't know? Practically, you don't even know that person/animal exists, you know nothing about them.



L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Eg: kid has leukemia, kid needs money for transplant, you don't know kid, you have to not be indifferent to said kid


Who says that I have to? Who decides which leukemia patient I "care" for? FYI, if I had the money to support leukemia patients, I would give it to a charity/hospital that works with them so they can divide it in a way that's fair. And, no, I don't care whether this kid I don't know dies of leukemia. Death is part of life. It doesn't pick favourites. Would it be sad? Yes but that's life.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

.


----------



## Topple (Jan 24, 2016)

Certain animals more than certain people. Certain people more than certain animals.
On average, I guess I feel more for people than animals.
But at the same time, I like being around animals more than I like being around people.
So I end up feeling like an ass for not caring more about animals.


----------



## kittenklyn (Nov 2, 2015)

At least animals don't cause unnecessary suffering like humans do. 

Humanity is a very important part of who I am: I long for their companionship. I love animals as well, more than most people, and I love them enough not to want to eat them or torture them, but I need human contact far more than animal contact. 

Both animals and humans fulfill different needs in my life, and I can't choose one or the other. 

I have more anger towards humans because I believe they ought to know better when it comes to our diets and the way we abuse nature like we own the place. Animals don't do this, and for what its worth it would seem that other animals have an innocence that humans do not have. We take whatever we want, while they only take what they need. Humans are a large disappointment for me (majority of, not all), but as a human myself I gravitate towards my own species.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Yup. Sure do.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I've never felt anything that I'd personally classify as 'love' so I don't feel too strongly about either. But I'd say I generally care about people more than animals, except for dogs. Dogs are my weakness.


----------



## Bitlost (Jan 27, 2016)

My cat does not betray me.

My cat does not seek to gain total power and control over me.

My cat does not try to gain from me. (Not exactly true, food is a gain)

My cat does not seek ways to get me hurt for it's own amusement.

My cat does not set walls of norms and certainly does not try to squeeze me in unfitting space.

My cat does not try to rape me.

In so many levels animals are better to humans, they keep things simple, they just live without trying to make others live way they want, which so many humans are doing. 

Why humans always are so inclined to hurt others instead supporting others, I will never understand, but I know that I stay with my pets rather than see any human.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

There are 14 animal shelters to every 1 women shelter in the U.S. 

There are way more animal shelter than ones for battered women and homeless 

Most ( almost all) criminals, rapist, serial killers etc are victim of child abuse 

Study shows that 90 % of a child brain is develop by the age of 3

In terms of equality - more women and children shelter are needed 


* oh and I've been into both animals and human shelter ( perhaps it's the area I live in ) but the animals in the shelter gets much better treatment than the kids in the foster home I visited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I hate animals and I don't particularly like most people.


----------

